# دالة الخسارة لتاجوشي



## esraa99 (5 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه هي مشاركتي الأولى في المنتدى واعجبتني المواضيع المطروحة وبخاصة مواضيع الهندسة الصناعية مجال تخصصي .
أود أن استفسر اذا يمكن تزويدي بأمثلة دالة على نظرية دالة الخسارة لتاجوشي شاكرة تعاون الجميع


----------



## نظامي (5 يونيو 2006)

هذا الموقع يشرح المعادلة مع مثال عليها ارجو ان يكون مفيداً
http://elsmar.com/Taguchi.html


----------



## eng.sami (12 يونيو 2009)

موقع ممتاز ومفيد جدا...


----------



## almasry (20 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك . لو تكرمت و شرحت بالعربي أكون عاجز عن الشكر


----------



## Eng.Foam (22 يونيو 2009)

رائع جداً ...... شكراً على الإفادة .


----------

